# CW Crisis on Infinite Earths



## Juliana (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone watching this season's Arrowverse crossover event? So many fabulous guest appearances! No spoilers for those who haven't been watching live (or who are waiting to catch on DVD later) but I'm really enjoying all the easter eggs.

Here's the Crisis on Infinite Earths schedule for those who are still catching up:

Part 1 - Supergirl S5.9 (Dec 8)
Part 2 - Batwoman S1.9 (Dec 9)
Part 3 - The Flash S6.9 (Dec 10)
<winter break>
Part 4 - Arrow S8.8 (Jan 14) followed by
Part 5 - Legends of Tomorrow S5.0 (Jan 14)


----------



## Glaysher (Dec 10, 2019)

Whereas we "lucky" UK viewers get to skip the Batwoman episode as it hasn't been picked up here.


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 10, 2019)

I'll just have to wait until the next season of Supergirl comes out on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 10, 2019)

Glaysher said:


> Whereas we "lucky" UK viewers get to skip the Batwoman episode as it hasn't been picked up here.



Oh no!!


----------



## Anthoney (Dec 10, 2019)

First off there may be some very minor spoilers but only in things already seen in trailers.

I'm actually watching them on the TV as they air.  Something I haven't done since the Doctor Who New Year's Day special.

I liked the first episode.  Intros and cameos were great.  The second episode (Batwoman) was maybe fair.  I liked old Superman but I didn't like what they did with old Batman or Smallville.  Others may well have liked what they did.


----------



## Star-child (Dec 10, 2019)

The crisis is that Brandon Routh may have to play two people at once. But I suppose Chris Evans dodged the same bullet.


----------



## ctg (Dec 11, 2019)

Juliana said:


> Anyone watching this season's Arrowverse crossover event?



I am but I'm not digesting Arrow angle very well. I was upset when they brought the Lazarus pit back into the play. Can't they let the man go?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 11, 2019)

ctg said:


> I am but I'm not digesting Arrow angle very well. I was upset when they brought the Lazarus pit back into the play. Can't they let the man go?



We have to wait till Jan 14th for the finale , that's a bit disappointing.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 11, 2019)

ctg said:


> I was upset when they brought the Lazarus pit back into the play. Can't they let the man go?



Flash episode spoilers below:


Spoiler



I honestly thought he was going to be angrier than he actually was; would have thought that would be the last thing Oliver would have ever wanted, after seeing what it did to others. But then, with the Monitor going on about 'he didn't die the way he was supposed to'......... (Yes, that's me rolling my eyes.)

I thought the Lucifer cameo was rather fun, though I only watched the first couple of episodes of that show because he rather annoyed me.

And nice casting with Osric Chau aka the Prophet from Supernatural cast as the last Paragon!

So now on to the finale. Honestly, I'm watching more for the appearances and cameos right now. It's like a grand tour of both the Fox/CWverse and the DCverse.


----------



## ctg (Dec 11, 2019)

Spoiler






Juliana said:


> I thought the Lucifer cameo was rather fun, though I only watched the first couple of episodes of that show because he rather annoyed me.



I loved Lucifer's appearance. It felt right. As did Oliver's decision. The question I want to know what they did with Oliver's body? Is it gone, gone?



Juliana said:


> So now on to the finale.



I wonder will they bring back all 52 worlds, or will they twist it as well and start something new?


----------



## Juliana (Dec 11, 2019)

Spoiler






ctg said:


> I wonder will they bring back all 52 worlds, or will they twist it as well and start something new?


At the very least they'll have to bring back Earth 1, Supergirl's Earth and Black Lightning's Earth because their shows continue... 

I'm guessing they'll Endgame the whole thing and bring everyone back. Except Oliver, who we all know is at the end of his CW storyline. It'll be weird having no more Arrow, since his show was the one that kicked everything off! CWs Ironman.


----------



## ctg (Dec 11, 2019)

Spoiler






Juliana said:


> At the very least they'll have to bring back Earth 1, Supergirl's Earth and Black Lightning's Earth because their shows continue...



Don't forget the Titans. That too is supposed to come back. I am waiting for the Netflix release on the season 2. I am surprised that none of them made into the crisis, even though they were shown to be in the crisis momentarily.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 11, 2019)

Spoiler






ctg said:


> Don't forget the Titans.


I really want to watch that!  
Here in the US it's only on DC Universe and we already pay for enough subscription services at home (plus cable), we weren't going to take on one more just to watch Titans. I saw S1 on DVD the other day, so might get it.


----------



## ctg (Dec 11, 2019)

Spoiler






> Juliana said:
> 
> 
> > I saw S1 on DVD the other day, so might get it.
> ...


----------



## Juliana (Dec 11, 2019)

Spoiler



(This isn't really a spoiler, to be honest, but since we started out this way...  )
Ctg, the show is on Netflix everywhere except the USA. Here, you can only watch it on the DCU streaming channel. 
Since my family was already paying for Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Prime, we weren't going to get DCU just for Titans. Shame!


----------



## Bagpuss (Dec 12, 2019)

Glaysher said:


> Whereas we "lucky" UK viewers get to skip the Batwoman episode as it hasn't been picked up here.



The official position from Sky is that the UK rights for Batwoman have been acquired by another party. Sky doesn't know who that other party is and whoever it is has not made any announcements about the series being broadcast in the UK so far. Also, despite the fact that the first three episodes in the crossover have aired in the US, Sky will not be showing those episodes until some time in 2020. Most likely, they're waiting for the other two episodes to be aired in the US and then they'll air the 4 episodes they do have on consecutive nights.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 17, 2020)

E4 has announced that it's picked up Batwoman in the UK. Air dates to be confirmed, but it will be sometime later in 2020.


----------



## ctg (Jan 17, 2020)

Did guys like the JLA ending and showing the other worlds?


----------



## Juliana (Jan 17, 2020)

ctg said:


> Did guys like the JLA ending and showing the other worlds?


 
Yes! I did. And I'm looking forward to the new Stargirl show. Apparently we're also getting a Superman and Lois show, and a Canaries one too?


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 17, 2020)

Juliana said:


> Apparently we're also getting a Superman and Lois show, and a Canaries one too?



"Superman & Lois" has been ordered to series by the CW and will star Tyler Hoechlin and Elizabeth Tulloch in the title roles. They've filmed a pilot but it hasn't aired yet and it won't be a backdoor pilot in a Supergirl episode. The Canaries series will have a backdoor pilot in one of the last episodes of Arrow (I think it's the penultimate episode but don't quote me). At the moment I've not seen an official announcement on the project being developed into a series.


----------

